# Subwoofer and amplifier! (beginner)



## bo6 (Jul 10, 2010)

This is my first time putting together my home audio system for my new house. I have been into car audio for the past two years so I'm not completely out of the loop in terms of sound.

I'm looking to buy a subwoofer around the 150-250 dollar range. Preferably a 15 inch sub and I plan to make a ported box for it. Also, I am looking for a budget friendly amplifier to power this subwoofer. Any recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Parts Express have some good offerings.
http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=505


----------



## bo6 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was looking at the fi audio ib3 15 even though I'm obviously not doing IB looks to have some good home theater specs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If needing to stay in the 150-200 Dollar range, your choices are DIY, used Subwoofer, or something like the Dayton Sub-120. Not familiar with the Fi Audio Subwoofer so I will defer to those who might be familiar with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Hey Bo, parts express has the Dayton 15" Titanic Mark III on sale right now for $178 and free shipping. That might be right up your alley. Also how much are you looking to spend on the amp?


----------

